# Foot & mouth disease...!! Information



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 28, 2017)

*Foot and mouth disease* ​The outbreak of foot-and-mouth disease is a threat to livestock and global food security and therefore the causes of the virus should be known ....

*What is foot-and-mouth disease?*​
It is a fast-spreading viral disease, the disease of animals with cleft palate, such as cattle, sheep, goats and pigs. It also affects wild animals such as deer, and can infect animals with dandruff, such as camels and elephants, but horses have immunity against this disease!
There are about seven different immune strains of the virus, each strain affecting one or several different species of animals, and the severity of the symptoms of the disease varies depending on the type of viral strain causing it.

*Causes of the spread of the disease:
*​- Sick animals where the virus is found in milk, urine, feces and oral salts.
- Fodder contaminated with HIV.
And - through contaminated food and water.
- or inhalation where it can be transmitted by dust particles into the air in endemic areas.
-Or through eye contact.
- or the legs of contaminated animals that you place in the mud.

*Symptoms of the disease:*
​The virus is an initial water bubble within 24 to 48 hours at the place of entry into the body.
After that, the infected animal has a temperature of between 24 and 36 hours, during which the animal is highly contagious. The virus is released in saliva, milk and feces.
- The infected animal's lips are swollen and the saliva is soaked from the infected animal's mouth to reach the ground in long silver lines.
- Bubbles spread in the mouth, pharynx and gums.
- It often explodes and leaves a sore sore so inflamed that it prevents the animal from eating the rations and causes loss of appetite.
- The same bubbles appear on the feet, which ulcers and inflamed and the vesicles appear between the bones, causing the animals infected with this disease difficulty walking and movement and cause limp legs.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 28, 2017)

The last outbreak in the United States was in 1929. How prevalent is Foot and Mouth disease in Kuwait and the middle east?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 28, 2017)

Baymule said:


> The last outbreak in the United States was in 1929. How prevalent is Foot and Mouth disease in Kuwait and the middle east?



The disease spreads in Kuwait through the importation of cattle (sheep, cows, goats, etc.) from some countries that are carriers of the disease.
Every year we have to vaccinate against this disease.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 28, 2017)

Animals that recover from Foot and Mouth disease then become carriers and can infect other animals. The bad part of vaccination is that it is impossible to tell by blood tests the difference of a vaccinated animal or one that is a carrier of the disease. For this reason, some countries that have eradicated the disease no longer vaccinate so that they can export meat and animal products. 

When it has been found in a herd, all the animals are destroyed. Others in the area are quarantined and cannot be moved. 

Have you ever had an outbreak of Foot and Mouth disease in any of your flocks or herds?


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 29, 2017)

Baymule said:


> Animals that recover from Foot and Mouth disease then become carriers and can infect other animals. The bad part of vaccination is that it is impossible to tell by blood tests the difference of a vaccinated animal or one that is a carrier of the disease. For this reason, some countries that have eradicated the disease no longer vaccinate so that they can export meat and animal products.
> 
> When it has been found in a herd, all the animals are destroyed. Others in the area are quarantined and cannot be moved.
> 
> Have you ever had an outbreak of Foot and Mouth disease in any of your flocks or herds?



The problem is not in the infected sheep, the problem in cars or transport ships and trucks are loaded with diseases other than foot and mouth diseases .

Also some sheep and cattle markets are not good.

the sheep have hit me with goat feet and mouth diseases ,But I care for her good and excellent in terms of treatments and preventive things by my self. 
It’s very bad year when the disease reaches us.


----------



## Baymule (Dec 30, 2017)

When you bring in new animals, do you have a quarantine area for them? Back to the vaccination problem.....you can run tests, but if vaccinated, you don't know if they are "safe" or carriers of the disease. That is a very tough problem to deal with. All you can do is the best you can for for your animals. you sound like you care very much for them.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 30, 2017)

So many different types and sub-types of FMD that vaccinations aren't always helpful anyway since vaccine for one type will not work with another type or sub-type.
There's no universal vaccination for all 7 types and the dozens of sub-types.

I'm too young to have been around when it was active in N. America, but have heard my parents and older uncles talk about the thousands of sheep hogs and cattle that were slaughtered, burned and buried in order to eradicate it.
It's symptoms and effects were still taught in Vo-ag when I was in school late 60s and the pictures of what the ag sector went thru to control it were hard to look at. One animal infected, the whole herd destroyed.

With intercontinental travel being what it is today, it's only a matter of time before it re-surfaces here, and according to USDA/APHIS the plan will again begin with destruction of infected herds even if only one animal is infected. Vaccine use will be 2nd or even 3rd line of defense strategy.
_Vaccines for FMD are available, but must be matched to the specific type and subtype of virus causing the outbreak. In the event of an outbreak, animal health officials will carefully consider use of vaccination. If it becomes apparent at any point that a “stamping-out” strategy will not effectively eliminate the disease, we will immediately consider alternate strategies, including vaccination. It could then be used to help slow the spread of the FMD outbreak or to protect specific animals, depending on the situation.
_
States with a large feral hog population will be in big trouble, as they will spread the disease even faster than it did in the early 20th century.
We have at the nation's vaccine bank in Plum Island NY, antigens for only 10 of the 23 known strains of FMD. We are not prepared for an outbreak.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 31, 2017)

Baymule said:


> When you bring in new animals, do you have a quarantine area for them? Back to the vaccination problem.....you can run tests, but if vaccinated, you don't know if they are "safe" or carriers of the disease. That is a very tough problem to deal with. All you can do is the best you can for for your animals. you sound like you care very much for them.



Yes, I isolate the new ones for about five days and we notice them .. Before entering the rest of the sheep we wash with water and soap disinfectant special and enter them, yes I am very interested in sheep and goats that I have .


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Dec 31, 2017)

@greybeard 

Usually, the disease is the only seven diseases. We do not wait for sheep, goats or cattle to get vaccinated on a schedule every year with all vaccinations. The last case of the sheep was two years ago.


Our pathologist is some types of mice or some birds and also some people who were in some places for sheep to be infected and carry them with shoes and enter another place for the sheep is not infected.

We have not had the execution of our sheep or goat or have not heard of it because our agricultural authority distributes vaccinations with the periodic detection of cattle in general.

I expect we are also not ready for this disease but most of the breeders have livestock ,They have knowledge of the treatment of this disease, but it is difficult in cows, young sheep and goats.


----------



## greybeard (Dec 31, 2017)

kuwaiti-90 said:


> Our pathologist is some types of mice or some birds and also some people who were in some places for sheep to be infected and carry them with shoes and enter another place for the sheep is not infected.



Mode of transport of any virus or bacteria or even parasites can certainly be just about anything. 
My gut feeling is that FMD is already/still here..somewhere, it just hasn't shown up again in our livestock....yet. 

Sounds like you have a good protocol in place to prevent this one.


----------



## Girlies' Mum (Jan 3, 2018)

I can remember the last FMD in the UK in 2001 (I think it was). It was really, really awful. Now accepted that the UK is FMD free. Will never forget it. So, so sad. For the livestock and their owners, both emotionally and financially. Terrible, terrible illness. Please God I never see it again.


----------



## kuwaiti-90 (Jan 3, 2018)

Girlies' Mum said:


> I can remember the last FMD in the UK in 2001 (I think it was). It was really, really awful. Now accepted that the UK is FMD free. Will never forget it. So, so sad. For the livestock and their owners, both emotionally and financially. Terrible, terrible illness. Please God I never see it again.



I think, every year, it affects our cattle in general, in the event of non-vaccination affects livestock. 
I vaccinate sheep and goats every year with vaccination against this disease, and thank God I did not get any cases


----------

